
US carriers introduce Project Verify to replace individual app passwords - homero
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/13/17855074/project-verify-passwords-mobile-login-att-sprint-tmobile-verizon
======
LinuxBender
Is this by chance playing on people's laziness to allow a universal
centralized backdoor into applications? Will phones also use this for the
screen lock?

~~~
homero
It's already centralized with Google and Facebook login. Carriers are trying
to get their share of data

